# GAME THREAD: Timberwolves 114, Lakers 110 (Final - Overtime)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Timberwolves at Lakers (April 24 — 8:00 p.m. PST)*

A little later starting time for the Lakers at home.

Lakers take the night off and Troy Hudson scorches Derek Fisher for 37.

Fisher is the pile of ashes you see at center court in the Target Center. Someone please sweep him up and transport him to Staples, perhaps we can reincarnate him in time for Thursday's game. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We need this game badly, if the T-Wolves win this one...their confidence will REALLY sky-rocket.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

We'll win this one BIG. It will be over by halftime. Mark my words.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Fisher is going to be burned throughout the playoffs, we need a new pg, and need to trade away fisher...

30 + is something lakers better get used to, from opposing PG...

Parker will burn lakers for 30 in 2nd round...
or if they meet the Suns
Marbury will burn fisher probably for 40 + a game

Then you have a combo destruction on fisher w/ bobbyjack/bibby for a combined 45 pts or so... or nash for around 20 pts a game...

Then finals... don't want to think about how bad fisher would get burned by iverson


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers win this one in a close one. Lakers will get comfortable with the Wolves press and Kobe and Shaq roll. Hudson won't go for 37 which will essentially be the difference. He will come back to earth and the Lakers win. 

I agree Kennethto, Fisher is toast the rest of this playoffs. He's gonna get smoked every round this run. And it gets progressively worst as you mentioned.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Robert Horry sucks, he needs to go. He bricks all of his shots, and he continuously makes stupid stupid stupid plays. His inability to rebound hurts us aswell.

Everyone says he is a great defender, but it's a flat out lie. All he does on D is tap the ball away, and he only does that once or twice a game. He never challenges shots, ever.

Weren't the Lakers offered Kenny Thomas for Robert Horry earlier this year? Another awful move, or lack there of, by Mitch "The -----" Kupchak.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Looks like this one is over again. 

If it weren't for Rob "The Slob" Horry, we'd be up by at least 10. He plays AWFUL on offense, and he's even worse on defense. They should bench him the rest of the series, or else his trade value will go down even more.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Robert Horry sucks, he needs to go. He bricks all of his shots, and he continuously makes stupid stupid stupid plays. His inability to rebound hurts us aswell.
> 
> Everyone says he is a great defender, but it's a flat out lie. All he does on D is tap the ball away, and he only does that once or twice a game. He never challenges shots, ever.
> ...


Enough bricks to build a house. I've used that alot, having Eddie griffin on my team...

Cmon halftime show and crybaby noises... HURRY UP, ya'll see Kenny nailing those shots of Barkley's head during half? He's shot as sweet as Fishers.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Looks like this one is over again.
> 
> If it weren't for Rob "The Slob" Horry, we'd be up by at least 10. He plays AWFUL on offense, and he's even worse on defense. They should bench him the rest of the series, or else his trade value will go down even more.


The worst part is he doesn't give a damn or remember his championships in Houston... 

"Um, It's been pretty long, all I remember was that we were confident."


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I gotta admit the decline in Horry's game this season has been hard to believe. Granted he has gotten old, but this guy hasn't done anything right all season long and seems to be heavily lacking in self confidence, which is the last thing u would expect from a guy like him. Anyway, just like Reggie, he's been riding on his reputation all season long. Its time to step up!

On the plus side, laker role players r a combined 9-16 in this game so far.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is getting even more embarrassing. Unless the Lakers do something quick, this series is over.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Stop pushing the panic button, Damian.

The Lakers couldn't play more uninspired, crappy ball and they are still only six down at halftime.

That doesn't bode well for the Wolves at all.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

its halftime.. is it over yet?
ive totally given up on predictions for my squad , nice to see some of you guys are diehard like pinball , its just backfired far too often for us portland fans


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Stop pushing the panic button, Damian.
> 
> The Lakers couldn't play more uninspired, crappy ball and they are still only six down at halftime.
> ...


No Ron...this game is over.

They don't even care anymore. You can see it in their eyes, the way they run, pass and shoot...they just don't care.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

KG 4 MVP. No doubt, he doesn't miss wide-open lay-ups like Shaq and Kobe. He's unstoppable. He's the MVP for sure.

Shaq and Kobe have missed more than 6 lay-ups combined.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*** EDITED ***

*** No baiting. ***


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*** EDITED ***

*** No baiting. ***


----------



## Pat13nt1y Wa1t1ng (Feb 8, 2003)

omg that was a travel he did.....:upset:


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

KG is killin'.

What's the closest thing the Lakers have to a KG stopper?


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*** EDITED ***

*** No baiting. ***


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

[*** EDITED ***

*** No baiting. ***

I like this guy's way of thinking!!


----------



## eckô (Feb 26, 2003)

they called one earlier on shaq


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TP3</b>!
> When's the last time you saw a lane violation called....only when the Lakers need one?


Are the Lakers going to pull this out? They got totally screwed by the refs between 3:00 and 1:00 left in the 4th.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

OT and shaq and kobe only have one foul between them , lucky huh?
they guys that were hot for min last game are on 5 each.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Hrm, Garnett gone.

The refs are vile.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

oh garnett fouled out in the first 5 seconds of OT


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You bunch of whiners. Everything is some conspiracy to you isn't it? Shaq and Kobe only have one foul between them in OT, blah, blah blah. What a crazy thing to say! How does that prove anything? KG fouled out...CONSPIRACY! No...he fouled out because he pushed Horry. If there was any stupid conspiracy in this game...it would be why Kobe was called for a foul against Trent and Jackson wasn't called for a foul against Kobe.

Speaking of losers, the Lakers blew a big one today. THEY are the losers of the day. Kobe and Shaq just totally screwed up...BIG TIME. They lost to Anthony Peeler, Mark Jackson and Gary Trent! What a bunch of crap! We stayed up until 11:30 for this?!!!:upset:


----------



## boyFOXY (Feb 7, 2003)

*** EDITED ***

*** No baiting. ***


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>boyFOXY</b>!
> refs help the lakers, kg's fouled out on OT. and the wolves win!:grinning:


And boyFOXY still hasn't boosted his English grade up, has he?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> We stayed up until 11:30 for this?!!!:upset:


In the east we stayed up til now, 2:30 in the morning to watch the Lakers go down. I can go to bed happily now.:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>boyFOXY</b>!
> sorry i was so happy i didn't know what i was typing. hahahah


I don't think you ever do.:|


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> You bunch of whiners.


Tonight, everyone on Earth except Lakers fans knows that only INCREDIBLE heart by the Timberwolves prevented a theft of epic proportions by the officials for the Lakers. 

And I'm not even a Minnesota fan.

I have NOTHING but incredible respect for Minnesota. They overcame the Lakers and the officials. 

Incredible. 

* Phantom foul on Kobe's four-point play. 
* No call on Pargo tripping Hudson on next in-bounds. 
* No call on Fox shoving Sczerbiak out of bounds on the same in-bounds. 
* Horry flopping and officials fouling KG out of game 
* Sczerbiak getting called for a foul on a Pargo miss when there was NO contact AND he was jumping AWAY from Pargo 

It's almost like they didn't care if people know officiating is biased for the Lakers.



> Speaking of losers, the Lakers blew a big one today. THEY are the losers of the day. Kobe and Shaq just totally screwed up...BIG TIME. They lost to Anthony Peeler, Mark Jackson and Gary Trent!


Incredible heart. Horry flops, officials take away Minnesota's best player for the overtime and Minnesota *still* wins.

I'm not sure which is the bigger story...the officials trying to throw this game *blatantly* or Minnesota's incredible guts. Let's say both are equally amazing.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>boyFOXY</b>!
> refs help the lakers, kg's fouled out on OT. and the wolves win!:grinning:


I really don't know why anyone let you back in...must have been an oversight.

Don't come in here at bait like this. You are suspended.

The rest of you...will not be allowed to bait Laker fans. Say your piece on the Playoffs board, but if I see any of you coming into this forum and baiting, you will be banned from this team board.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*** EDITED ***

*** Knock it off! ***


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*** EDITED ***

*** Minstrel, give it a rest. Go back and play on the Blazer board now. ***


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> In the east we stayed up til now, 2:30 in the morning to watch the Lakers go down. I can go to bed happily now.:yes:


Don't wet it.

You are also banned from this team board. Five days.

Stop the baiting.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Tonight, everyone on Earth except Lakers fans knows that only INCREDIBLE heart by the Timberwolves prevented a theft of epic proportions by the officials for the Lakers.
> ...



Thank you for the wonderful post. Took the words right out of my mouth and now I don't have to type too much All I have to say is, if LA fans cannot come to the conlusion that they get hte majority of the calls by tonight's example, then there is no hope!:no:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

As a note, the most painful loss I've absorbed lately was Portland's loss to LA in game seven of the 2000 WCF.

But I didn't blame that on officiating. I don't blame/credit officials for any Lakers win.

This didn't even involve my team.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I agree that it was a poorly officiated game, but the Lakers received their fair share of poor calls as well.

(1) Peeler travelled when he slipped.

(2) Kobe was fouled in overtime on his shot attempt.

(3) Kobe did not commit that foul that was called on him in overtime on Trent.

(4) The officials blew an out-of-bounds call in the 4th quarter, giving the ball to the referees.

I agree with some of the poor fouls called against the Wolves as well. Some of those were no doubt anticipated by the refs.

Minstrel, I agree with your post. But you should point out the refs' errors on both sides of the court. Otherwise, you lose credibility in others' eyes.

Not mine. That was lost a long time ago.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah, your right Ron. However it felt like alot of those calls were to make up for the bad calls on the wolves. which is just horrible and screws up the flow of the game. it's like lying on top of another lie. it never gets to the truth and just leads to bigger problems. same thing with reffing, a bad call to make up for a bad call leads to bigger problems.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Uh Kobe did foul trent, it was so obvious and he wasn't fouled on his way to the hoop. It is called straight up defense, he iniciated all of the contact.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't wet it.



OUCH! Now THAT's a good burn!


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't wet it.
> ...


Wiggum is back from the dead.

Don't come in here like that, Wiggum. If you have something to say to me, PM me.

And next time you decide to completely drop out, stay that way...I don't appreciate you basically abandoning your post and not telling anyone you are gone.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> (1) Peeler travelled when he slipped.


*** EDITED ***

*** No baiting. ***


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Uh Kobe did foul trent, it was so obvious and he wasn't fouled on his way to the hoop. It is called straight up defense, he iniciated all of the contact.


Uuuuuhhhh...no he didn't.

Trent initiated all the contact. Refs anticipated the call.

You want to debate every freakin' call? I really don't care to, the game is done.


----------

